# My headphone jack has problems



## Ekkoria (Apr 7, 2010)

The front headphone jack on my case does this weird thing where sometimes, it doesn't play in the left ear. It works if downward pressure is put on it, though. Also, sometimes it disconnects for a couple seconds before going back to being in one ear. Suggestions?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

I'll assume you have confirmed the problem lies in the jack itself and not your headphones. When a jack begins this, it is usually a lost cause. The internal contacts have become worn/damaged and more "downward pressure" will only push it farther out of the way which will then require more pressure, possibly causing more damage. In this case, the only real fix is to replace the jack. 
In some computer cases, the jack is soldered to a small circuit board. The solder contacts can loosen with time and eventually break away. This is a fairly easy fix, requiring only patience, a low temperature soldering iron and a steady hand.


----------



## Ekkoria (Apr 7, 2010)

Yes, I tested it with a pair of known good headphones. Where can I get a replacement jack? Is it a case-specific thing? And I'm pretty sure there's no circuit board on the other side, but I'll check.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> Where can I get a replacement jack?


Look for one at electronics parts stores


> Is it a case-specific thing?


Probably. 

If possible carefully detach the old jack and take it with you. (Mark down/draw a pic how it is connected before you remove it) You might have to go with something 'that will work' as opposed to the exact part.


----------



## Ekkoria (Apr 7, 2010)

Okay, thanks. One more thing though. This is a home-built computer - could that possibly make the jack a bit more of a generic thing? What I mean is, would that mean there's more that "just work" than more of the exact one?


----------



## Ekkoria (Apr 7, 2010)

EDIT: Yeah, I checked. The jack has a nice little very unique-looking circuit board on the back. Guess I have to go find someone with a steady hand and soldering iron skills. I've never used one.


----------



## Ekkoria (Apr 7, 2010)

Okay, triple post time! Woo! Sorry, I'd edit if I could. Anyway, I found the little model number on the circuit board. Google has yielded no results and I can't seem to find anywhere that would carry that specific part. Just FYI the part number was FIPCB1025.


----------

